# Plant ID Help....



## gonathan85 (Aug 13, 2009)

I found these in the local river, and I have them under quarantine until I know they are not carrying any bacteria or parasites.

Pic:








\










Thanks!
nate


----------



## jrodriguez (Jul 20, 2009)

you would have to wait for susan to answer that question

she is the master and king of all plants !!!mwahahahaha

lolol


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

First one I can't tell need a shot of the entire plant in the water. The second looks almost like crypts


----------



## gonathan85 (Aug 13, 2009)

susankat said:


> First one I can't tell need a shot of the entire plant in the water. The second looks almost like crypts


I gathered it from the stanislaus river in central california. It naturally grows in clumps and has runners which root themselves. 

Possible to add to the aquarium?

The other plant floats on the top of the water and also has runners which will root themselves (notice the white roots every so often on the thicker coral and green colored stem.

I'd like to at least add the plants that look like crypts...


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

If they were growing under water there would be no problem putting them in the tank. If they were above water, you would need to keep them that way.

I see no problem with using them but treat them for parasites and such before hand.


----------



## gonathan85 (Aug 13, 2009)

susankat said:


> If they were growing under water there would be no problem putting them in the tank. If they were above water, you would need to keep them that way.
> 
> I see no problem with using them but treat them for parasites and such before hand.


The voice of reason answers.

If they start rotting, I'll add them to my compost pile =).


----------

